# Slide Carbon - Schaden an Dämpferaufnahme, kritisch?!



## Stadtassel (24. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe mir kürzlich ein gebrauchtes "Radon Slide 160 Carbon 650B" gekauft, das kam mit der Post.

Der Verkäufer hat, um das Gurtmaß des Versenders einzuhalten, die Sitzstreben von der Schwinge gelöst und über die Sattelstütze gegeben. In mehrere Lagen Luftpolsterfolie getaped, hatte die vordere Halterung für den Umwerfer dennoch Kontakt mit der Dämpferaufnahme, es gab "Materialabrieb" an beiden Teilen:







Die Umwerferhalterung hat sich etwa 2mm tief in die Dämpferaufnahme eingearbeitet und dabei selber Lack und Material gelassen.

Ich werde diesen Schaden von Radon prüfen lassen - da gegenwärtig aber Feiertagsbetrieb herrscht, wird es bis zur Bearbeitung meiner gestern verschickten Anfrage nachvollziehbarerweise noch etwas dauern.

Darum meine Frage(n) an euch - habt ihr schon einmal einen solchen oder ähnlichen Schaden begutachten lassen und wenn ja:
- Wie lange hat das gedauert?
- Wieviel hat das gekostet? und
- Was kam dabei heraus?!


----------



## Stadtassel (25. Dezember 2015)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liteville-301 (25. Dezember 2015)

Trottel!!! Der Verkäufer!! Kannst das zurück geben? Ansonsten, schätze ich, wirst du auf dem Schaden sitzen bleiben...
Ich würd den Verkäufer kontaktieren und ihn zur Rücknahme auffordern!! Den Mist hat ja schließlich er verbockt!!!


----------



## bastea82 (25. Dezember 2015)

Servus
Ganz extrem ärgerlich, aber der Schaden sieht nicht so aus als wäre die Struktur an der Stelle bruchgefährdet. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, dass dort das Material dick genug ist. Würde ich vermuten, kann man auf den Bildern leider nicht erkennen. Die Ansicht von der Rückseite der Kerbe fehlt leider, bzw. ein entsprechender Rahmen als Anschauungsobjekt. 
Ich würde erstmal bei Radon per Mail fragen, ggf. den Rahmen hinschicken wenn gewünscht, die werden da eher etwas zu sagen können aufgrund ihrer Erfahrung.
Im Anschluss könnte man evtl. hervorstehende Grate oder scharfe Kanten beischleifen.
Rein nach den Bildern zu urteilen würde ich mir keine grossen Sorgen machen, da habe ich schon schlimmere Macken gesehen, gemacht und problemlos gefahren.

Gleich dem Verkäufer den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben ist manchmal nicht ganz begründet, es sei denn der Rahmen wäre völlig schlampig verpackt. Dies kann aber nur der Käufer beurteilen.
Wenn man sich mal ansieht wie Paketdienste jeder Art mit den Paketen umgehen, dann wundert mich oft,l wie es überhaupt etwas unbeschädigt bis zum Empfänger schafft. Gestiegene Paketzahlen durch das Weihnachtsgeschäft lassen dann auch gerne mal die gebotene Vorsicht fehlen. Was keinesfalls eine Entschuldigung sein soll, nur kann ja vllt auch das Paketunternehmen in Haftung genommen werden bei Transportschäden, wenn ordentlich verpackt wurde.


----------



## Stadtassel (25. Dezember 2015)

Demontage, Verpackung und der Umgang mit dem Paket soll hier erstmal kein Thema sein - dennoch danke für eure Antworten!

Wie geschrieben ist Radon kontaktiert und ich werde den Rahmen nicht ungeprüft fahren.

Ich möchte hier euren Erfahrungsschatz mit solch einem Kratzer bzw dem Radon-Service anzapfen - War der Schaden kritisch, der Rahmen hin/zu retten/direkt zu gebrauchen, wie läuft und was kostet eine Begutachtung?

Bis ich eine Antwort von Radon habe weiß ich zu all diesen Fragen leider nichts und kann überhaupt nichts einschätzen.

(Die Innenseite der Dämpferaufnahme schaut gut aus - kein Matetialdefekt zu erkennen und auch Taschenlampenlicht scheint nicht hindurch.)

Ich danke euch im Voraus!


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Dezember 2015)

Genauso sah mein Rahmen nach dem Bruch der Lagerschraube aus. Ist genau das gleiche Bild. 
Die Kerbe könnte auch schon vor dem Versand entstanden sein. 
Wie sieht es um das Loch der Lagerschraube im Rahmen aus? Leicht angekaut? 

Würde mir aber keine Gedanken wegen der Stabilität machen... da passiert nichts. 
Die Lagerschraube gegen welche aus Stahl tauschen, den Rahmen mal ordentlich putzen und los geht der Aufbau.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Dezember 2015)

Stadtassel schrieb:


> Demontage, Verpackung und der Umgang mit dem Paket soll hier erstmal kein Thema sein - dennoch danke für eure Antworten!
> 
> Wie geschrieben ist Radon kontaktiert und ich werde den Rahmen nicht ungeprüft fahren.
> 
> ...



Hi,

schon oft geschrieben und manchmal vielleicht eine nicht erhoffte Antwor, ABER: bei solchen "Schäden" ist eine Ferndiagnose schier unmöglich und wäre auch nicht sinnvoll, da man den Rahmen ggf. vor Ort begutachten muss um eine zuverlässige Aussage treffen zu können - schließlich willst Du ja alle evtl. Möglichkeiten einer Gefahr ausschließen (was ja vollkommen richtig und okay ist). 

Ich bespreche die Sache ab dem 4.1. mit unserem PM und gebe Dir dann zeitig eine Rückmeldung - vielleicht bekommst Du aber auch schon vorher eine Rückmeldung von meinen Kollegen aus der Serviceabteilung.

Gruß und weiterhin frohes Fest,

Andi


----------



## Stadtassel (25. Dezember 2015)

Grüß Dich Andi,

und vielen Dank für Dein Statement!
Dieser Thread war mir vorrangig zum Vorfühlen der anstehenden Kosten und des Zeitrahmens gedacht, da ich diesbezüglich keinerlei Erfahrungen habe und soll den (für mich feststehenden) Test in eurem Hause in keinster Weise ersetzen.

Daß bezüglich der Beurteilung des konkreten Schadensausmaßes bei ein paar Fotos und etwas Text von "_nicht zu retten_" bis "_kannste direkt so fahren_" alles drin ist, war mir klar - daher ja *Fern*-"Diagnose".
Sollte aber jemand schonmal selbst einen in Lage und Erscheinung möglichst ähnlichen Schaden bei Radon in Auftrag gegeben haben, wäre ich an dessen erste-Hand-Infos zu meinen Fragen interessiert, einfach um mir ein grobes Bild von allem weiteren machen zu können.

Neisse Feierdays noch!


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. Dezember 2015)

Anhand der Bilder würde ich wie Comfortbiker Sagen ist nicht so Kritisch.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Stadtassel (26. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wie sieht es um das Loch der Lagerschraube im Rahmen aus? Leicht angekaut?


Keine Auffälligkeiten, alles glatt und eben.



BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Anhand der Bilder würde ich wie Comfortbiker Sagen ist nicht so Kritisch.  Gruß Bodo


Dank Dir, auch für den Feiertags-LogIn!


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Dezember 2015)

Stadtassel schrieb:


> Keine Auffälligkeiten, alles glatt und eben.
> !



Na da ist doch alles bestens. 
Ich denke auf dem Bild sind noch die Aluschrauben verbaut . Die würde ich noch gegen welche aus Stahl tauschen und dann kannst du es "krachen" lassen. 
Und wenn du einmal dabei bist kannst du alle Hinterbaulager vorsichtig öffnen und neu fetten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtassel (26. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Und wenn du einmal dabei bist kannst du alle Hinterbaulager vorsichtig öffnen und neu fetten.


DAS ist der Plan! 

Krieg ich die beiden Hauptlager auch einfach so auf? Schauen mir recht masiv aus - sitzt aber leider immens viel Dreck hinter!


----------



## ron101 (26. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> du alle Hinterbaulager vorsichtig öffnen und neu fetten.


Wie macht man am einfachsten die Lager auf?


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Dezember 2015)

Stadtassel schrieb:


> DAS ist der Plan!
> 
> Krieg ich die beiden Hauptlager auch einfach so auf? Schauen mir recht masiv aus - sitzt aber leider immens viel Dreck hinter!






ron101 schrieb:


> Wie macht man am einfachsten die Lager auf?


Ich nehme da eine spitze Nadel und hebele damit die Staubdichtung am Lager auf. Aber vorsichtig, nicht die zarte Staubschutzlippe verletzen. 










...extra für euch geknipst


----------



## ron101 (26. Dezember 2015)

Danke
Oehm nächste blöde Frage 
Muss man die Lager auspressen, oder geht das auch im eingebauten Zustand?
Eignet sich z.B. das:
http://pflegeprodukte.atlantic-oel....t_product_id/78/virtuemart_category_id/5.html
Zum Lager schmieren? oder was für Fett gehört da rein?
Cheers
ron

PS: Pass auf dass, das schöne Tischtuch keine Fettflecken abkriegt ;-)


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Dezember 2015)

Meistens geht es ohne auspressen, aber wenn die Lager sehr verschmutzt oder rostig sind mache ich sie beidseitig auf. Dazu muss das Lager raus. 
Komplett offen spüle ich sie mit Benzin und blase sie mit dem Kompressor sauber und trocken bis sie sich einwandfrei drehen lassen. 
Dann schmiere ich das Lager voll Shimanofett und drücke die Staubschutzkappen wieder rein. 
Das Fett was du da gefunden hast ist bestimmt noch besser als das grüne Shimanofett... denke ich. 
Aber Hauptsache immer Fett drin und kein Wasser. 

Tischdecke ist noch sauber.


----------



## ron101 (28. Dezember 2015)

Was für ein Tool benutzt Du um die Lager ein-/aus zu pressen.

Noch ne blöde Frage an was erkennt man ob das 1x11 Kettenblatt verschlissen ist oder nicht?

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Dezember 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Was für ein Tool benutzt Du um die Lager ein-/aus zu pressen.
> 
> Noch ne blöde Frage an was erkennt man ob das 1x11 Kettenblatt verschlissen ist oder nicht?
> 
> ...


http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/501240
...ansonsten mit Hilfe von Schrauben, Gewindestangen, Unterlegscheiben, Hülsen und anderen Kleinkram. 


Verschleiß...augenscheinlich. 
Wenn die Kette getauscht wird, nach Verschleißlehre, und sie nicht mehr ordentlich auf dem Blatt läuft.


----------



## Stadtassel (5. Januar 2016)

So, um den Thread abzuschließen:

Nach einem Schwung Fotos und einer Unfallbeschreibung hat man bei Radon gemeinschaftlich gegrübelt und würde letztlich ungeröntgt* mit dem Rahmen fahren gehen. Vorbehaltlich der Tatsache, daß es sich hierbei ausdrücklich nur um eine *Fern*-"Diagnose" handelt, welche auf den hausinternen Erfahrungen mit derartigen Schadensbildern basiert - aber ein solches Urteil soll mir reichen.

Den Schmarren behalte ich natürlich trotzdem im Auge, kann nun aber endlich mit dem Auf-/Umbau beginnen.

An dieser Stelle nochmal mein ausdrücklicher Dank an den kompetenten und unkomplizierten Service von Radon! 
Da freut man sich fast auf den nächsten Schadensfall. 

------
* - Teil einer Carbonrahmen-Prüfung durch Radon-Externe ; würde aktuell 150€ kosten (zzgl. Versand)


----------

